# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Del City planning movie theater for Scott Street and I-40

## DCARS

https://www.mustangpaper.com/2017/08...movie-theater/

I just found this story posted on the Del City Chamber of Commerce Facebook page.  While very exciting, I am a little concerned about being so close (1 mile) from the new Warren Theater to be built near SE 15th and Sooner.  The story shows there will be a new grocery store and four restaurants. I truly hope that it happens and is successful.  The city tore down an apartment complex a few years ago in that spot.  I only live about a mile from there.

Here is another story that was posted on the Mayor's Facebook page... http://www.oklahoman.com/article/556...0c60d450fd4a38

----------


## jonny d

I think the thing that is different is the bowling alley/entertainment center aspect. If it is of good quality, those aspects alone will help attract different peopl than the Warren. It is weird that the Mid-Del area went over a decade with no movie screens, and now we will have around 25.

----------


## bombermwc

I saw this too. Same concern regarding the proximity with the new MWC theater (assuming it gets built) and really this one is very close to downtown's theater. I'm glad to see something happening in this area. Fingers crossed that their grocery option isn't just Save a Lot or some crappy thing like that.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Site plan:



Website link: http://www.huntprop.com/del-city

----------


## DowntownMan

> Site plan:
> 
> 
> 
> Website link: http://www.huntprop.com/del-city


The grocery building seems small like the size of a natural grocers. Which by the way doesn't have a locations in this area so that might be what it is..

----------


## bombermwc

Dare i wish for Sprouts?

----------


## cad_poke

Looking at the site plan, the size and shape of the building are identical to prototypical Aldi.

----------


## DCARS

I looked on our Nextdoor.com web site and saw that it is going to be a Showbiz! Cinemas movie theater.

----------


## Dafonso7

Do you have anything heard from an update?

----------


## bombermwc

There hasn't been any work at all. I suspect that the deal fell through after the plans came out for 15th/Sooner.

----------


## DCARS

I've discovered this development has fallen through and will not be happening.

----------

